# parents of school going kids pls help!



## SStoNZ (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi , 

i will be moving to nz probably by the end of this year and i want to prep my kids for their school as levels of education are very diff over here, my kids are going to be 8.4 and 7 when we arrive there, pls let me know in which year will they be enrolled ? and any parent whose kids will be going to the same level next year, i would really appreciate if u can share what ur kids are learning right now, i have browsed many education websites like minedu and TKI but it would be great if i can get an idea from parents....
Thanks all....


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

No one can answer this question. Each child will be assessed individually and placed where the assessment shows they are best suited.


----------

